# 840D(sl) Daten über MachineSwitch-OPCServer auslesen



## WVogel (27 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin komplett neu in diesem Thema und auch nur über die MDE-Schiene reingerutscht. Deshalb bitte nicht allzuviel voraussetzen.

Wir haben hier mehrere Sinumerik 840D(sl)'s mit PCU50 und HMI-Advanced. Darauf läuft der OPC.Sinumerik.MachineSwitch. Über diesen möchte ich gerne Daten auslesen (Maschine läuft, Palettennummer, Störung, ... was für MDE halt so interessant sein kann).

Mittlerweile hab ich auch Zugriff und bekomme die Meldung, dass kein Browser verfügbar ist (gibt ja wohl auch keinen).

Wie kann ich nun aber einen bestimmten Datenblock (z.B. aus Baustein DB13 Bit DBX32.7 für Produktion oder DBW130 für Palettennummer) auslesen?

Die Maschine ist im Ur-Zustand und bisher wurde nur DCOM konfiguriert. Müssen hier eine weitere Konfigurationen stattfinden (z.B. S7-Manager und Tools)?

Die ItemID /PLC/Datablock/Bit[c13,32.7] hab ich probiert, aber ohne Erfolg.

Danke für eure HIlfe/Anregungen

Gruß
Robert


----------



## eugenhuber (28 August 2013)

Howdy,
browsen kannst Du mit dem MachineSwitch vergessen ... geht nicht. Den Server kannst Du mit VB6 noch brauchen, mit .NET (C# oder VB) nicht mehr. 
Aber mit der dctl.ocx aus HMI-Advanced kriegst Du das auch unter .NET zum laufen ... erst noch performanter.
Viel Spass


----------



## WVogel (28 August 2013)

Hallo eugen,
danke für die Antwort, diese bringt mich aber nicht weiter.

Ich werde mal etwas genauer:
Ich habe ein Programm, nennt sich MDE-Server und kommt vom Hersteller unseres BDE-Systems. Bisher haben wir mit dem Programm Remote-IO-Module (ADAM) ausgelesen. Dieses Programm kann auch OPC-Items auslesen. Einen eigenen OPC-Server haben wir nicht im Haus.
Unsere neue Werkzeugmaschine hat eine 840D sl Steuerung mit PCU (Windows) und NCU (glaub Linux). Auf der PCU läuft der Machineswitch-OPC-Server.
Auf der PCU ist der S7-Manager installiert und dort gibt es ein Projekt (nennt sich glaub so), welches verschiedene Datenbausteine definiert, u.a. Baustein DB13, in welchem verschiedene Items enthalten sind, dich mich interessieren (Palettennummer, Störungen, IO- und NIO-Zähler,...)
Browsen kann ich den OPC-Server nicht, wie eugenhuber ebenfalls bestätigt hat.

Denke mein Hauptproblem ist, dass ich über OPC auf die im S7-Manager definierten Items zugreifen muss. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob diese zwei Punkte bereits miteinander verbunden sind, bzw. wie ich den OPC-Server fragen muss, damit er mir die richtigen Items ausgibt.

Wie erwähnt, dieses Thema ist für mich komplettes Neuland, bin eigentlich Sys-admin und sonst für PC's, Server und Netzwerkgeschichten zuständig (auch wenn auf der PCU ein Windows läuft...).

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Abfrage ohne großen Konfig-Aufwand möglich ist? Ansonsten muss ich den Maschinenlieferanten befragen...

Danke
Gruß
Robert


----------

